# My PB13 Ultra is shipping today!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got news that my SVS PB13 Ultra that I won here is being shipped today (it should be here by April 2):jump::clap:
Once here I will add to this post with pictures and descriptions of getting it up and running.:yay:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

:yay: It arrived Today, (Tuesday Apr.1) 

Wow, this thing is much bigger than I thought it dwarfs my other sub when put side by side.
I took several pictures that I will upload here once the Shacks image gallery is up and running or I will upload them to my website tonight.

I am going to give it a few hours to sit before I test it as it was a little cold (its just above freezing outside right now) and I dont want any condensation problems as its been sitting in a shipping truck for a few days.

So far I'm very impressed with its build quality. The finish is very nice.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Get ready man, you're gonna love it.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can only imagine how happy you are to get that bit of news... congrats again. :T


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations, I am still waiting for mine, I have been told they are on back order up here. If you don't like it, I will gladly take it off your hands!:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jakewash said:


> Congratulations, I am still waiting for mine, I have been told they are on back order up here. If you don't like it, I will gladly take it off your hands!:bigsmile:


Ya, they are backed up a fair bit due to hi demand but its been worth the wait. My tracking info says it will be here on Monday 
I'm glad to see SVS doing so well as they have a great product. By the way I'm also proud to buy something that in part is made in Canada as the BASH amps they use are made here.


----------



## Jeje2 (Jul 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Ya, they are backed up a fair bit due to hi demand but its been worth the wait. My tracking info says it will be here on Monday
> I'm glad to see SVS doing so well as they have a great product. By the way I'm also proud to buy something that in part is made in Canada as the BASH amps they use are made here.


I've now been whit out a sub over a month :scared: :mooooh: and still just have to wait. Local reseller can only tell sometime in April (have of course ordered mine) :explode: 

So no extra delays... addle:

tonyvdb: If only mine was also shipping... - but congrats on your


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeje2 said:


> I've now been whit out a sub over a month :scared: :mooooh: and still just have to wait. Local reseller can only tell sometime in April (have of course ordered mine) :explode:
> 
> So no extra delays... addle:
> 
> tonyvdb: If only mine was also shipping... - but congrats on your


Hey, the wait could be worse. Some other unnamed ID sub manufacturers are looking at July ship dates for their subs (ouch!).

Jeje2, as a side note, I see you have Vir as your profile picture. Ever tried a Centauri haircut? Looks a bit cumbersome to me! I must admit that series was thoroughly enjoyable .


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats.... It will be amazing... keep us posted...


----------



## Jeje2 (Jul 4, 2006)

Jeje2 said:


> I've now been whit out a sub over a month :scared: :mooooh: and still just have to wait.


:jump: *IT* has arrived... - well actually yesterday already together with many more subs (coordinated a group-buy locally)

It's beautiful - but as I still have some huge boxes waiting for pick-up by their owners, no testing sofar... 

But soon, very very soon ... :hsd: (hope my neighbor's can appreciate my high-tech component :neener: )


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will be blown away as I was, Enjoy!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Great! Looking forward to seing your review!!


----------



## Jeje2 (Jul 4, 2006)

blaser said:


> Great! Looking forward to seing your review!!


First let me point out that the size is HUGE. Even the box...
(Luckily I was this time a little more prepared than when got my PB10)
But it's *HUGE*


Well, just took the first smoke. :whistling:



Have Denon 3808 as Amp - so first setted the sub soundlevel, with RS SPL, on ca same as the other speakers. Then run the Audessey once, with seve calibrating points. Afterwards set the main&center to small, but kept the crossover at 40Hz. Pushed sub +3,5 dB to warm. (Didn't measure this time, only from the menu...)
(Sub: no crossover, no eq, etc. - just gain was adjusted)

Have Mission Elegante e8 series 5.0 system (+ 0.1 with SVS PB13-Ultra now)

Tested with Matrix DD 5.1 (The scenes SVS recommend)
wasn't having huge volume at first - so hoping only for _piip_ - got *KABOOM!!!* :raped: :hide: :yay:

What a difference! (Had SVS PB10-ISD earlier - and was very happy with it too)

Speed, accuracy, clarity & level is amazing - in a totally different league than PB10 was. :hail: 
(½h ago I didn't understand what those terms actually even mean - but it became instantly obvious :T )

So have now played maybe 20min with this ******* (no formal analysis of room aquatics measured - have BFD FBD waiting also if needed)

Based on this little test - :dizzy: :jump: :yay: :joke:
This unit cost a lot - but obviously it already proved to be worth every cent. 


Now off to test with _Dark City_ & _Contac_t (Two more movies I have that SVS recommend for testing) :R

(Now If I could stop greening from ear to ear... :bigsmile


----------

